# Wie schaffe ich folgenden Effekt?



## bigfella (10. November 2003)

Hi!

Was muss ich machen, dass ich mit dem Bild "bsp 1" das Ergebnis wie in "bsp 2" erziehlen kann?
Möchte die "kontur" von dem Basketballer in ein Logo einbinden..

Bitte Profis...helft mir..

Danke!

P.S:  hier die datei" bsp 1" angehängt...
in den beitrag danach die datei "bsp 2" ...


----------



## bigfella (10. November 2003)

Hier ist die Datei "bsp 2"...
So soll das ganze dann ausschauen!
Ziel: Die Kontor bzw. die Umrahmung in einem Farbton..

Danke für eure Beiträge!


----------



## vipey (10. November 2003)

du machst ne auswahl um deinen basketball spieler, füllst die mit schwarz oder grau, machst nen gelb-orangen hintergrund. wendest gausscher weichzeichner an und setzt dann die transparent der ebene rauf das es 20-30% sichtbar ist


----------



## wayne (29. Dezember 2003)

frage:
Bei Version PS 5.5 war mir das klar, aber bei Version 7 kann ich es nicht finden...
und zwar  das Werkzeug mit dem ich eine freie Auswahl erstellen kann z.B.
eine Figur aus einem Bild heraus lösen.... ich hoff Ihr wisst was ich mein :-( 
grüsse
wayne
danke schonmal


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich finde zwar nicht, dass es sonderlich interessant aussieht... aber
das Plugin was Du dazu benötigst nennt sich "Fleiß" ;-]


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Dezember 2003)

Zum freistellen ... meinst du das Magnetlasso, den Zauberstab, das Pfadwerkzeug, das Extrahieren-Tool .... ?


----------



## wayne (29. Dezember 2003)

jupp...  
nur dass ich von punkt zu punkt schneiden kann....... oh man wie erklärt man das?
thx
wayne


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Dezember 2003)

[...]


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Dezember 2003)

Passt zwar irgendwie nicht zum Thema, schaut aber trotzdem nett aus.
Dir ist wohl langweilig ?


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2003)

Er ist nur wieder am Spammen, wie in dem anderen Thema, wo er erstmal 10 Antworten hintereinander reingeschrieben hat


----------



## bigfella (29. Dezember 2003)

Und wo finde ich dieses Plugin?
kannst du mir bitte erklären wie ich das dann schaffe?

p.s.: Hast Recht... Bei diesem Bild kommt der effekt nicht besonders zur Geltung.
Aber trotzdem würde ich es sehr gerne wissen wie es geht..thx


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Dezember 2003)

Welches meinst du denn ?
Also um den Spieler freizustellen brauchst du kein Plug-In.


----------



## bigfella (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich möchte gerne wissen, wie ich vom bsp1 bild auf das bsp2 bild komme.
Kannst du mir das bitte erklären?


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Dezember 2003)

Na logo.
Du nimmst das Magnetlasso, fährst um die Konturen deines Protagonisten.
Jetzt hast du eine Auswahl und kannst praktisch alles damit anstellen was du willst. 
Ein Weg um zu deinem gewünschten Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## PEZ (31. Dezember 2003)

Ich hätte noch Arbeit für dich... also nur für den Fall das dir wirklich langweilig sein sollte @mythos 



P.s.: ich find den Effekt viel besser


----------



## BSE Royal (31. Dezember 2003)

@bigfella: Die einzige Kunst daran ist doch nur, den Basketballspieler irgendwie freizustellen. Hier kansnt du doch jedes Auswahlwerkzeug verwenden.

Ich persönlich greife fast immer zum Pfadwerkzeug, aber auch mit Maskierungsmodus kömmst du hier weit.
Mit dem Lasso fände ich es persönlich zu umständlich, aber geht klar auch.

Photoshop bietet doch so viele Möglichkeiten die eben alle eines gemeinsam haben:
Ein wenig Fleiß und Geduld, das wirst du auf jeden Fall investieren müssen. 
Mit Übung klappt das dann schon!

Gruß, BSE!


----------

